# Hi ,i would like to share my furry action/fantasy comic :)



## Mr. Beaver (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi , my name is Pablo and i would like to share my furry shonen/action/fantasy comic with you:

It is called Mr. Beaver   https://tapastic.com/series/Mr-Beaver

It is the first time i publish a web comic and i would like to know what you think, please let me know your comments and feedback ! 

Thanks for your time.

P.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)

It looks sick......
Keep it up


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

Looks great  !


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 7, 2017)

Reminds me of classic TMNT.


----------



## Garg (Jan 7, 2017)

Mr. Beaver said:


> Hi , my name is Pablo and i would like to share my furry shonen/action/fantasy comic with you:
> 
> It is called Mr. Beaver   https://tapastic.com/series/Mr-Beaver
> 
> ...


holy shit dude, that's awesome! continue making the phenomenal work that you do.


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Jan 7, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> It looks sick......
> Keep it up


Thanks SveltColt!


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Jan 7, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Looks great  !


Thanks !


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Jan 7, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Reminds me of classic TMNT.


Thanks Plus! i grow up in the 80s and 90s so TMNT is a great inspiration


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Jan 7, 2017)

Garg said:


> holy shit dude, that's awesome! continue making the phenomenal work that you do.


Thanks Garg!


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 9, 2017)

Keep at it man, thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Gaitsu (Jan 17, 2017)

Pretty good, I'll be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jan 18, 2017)

thats some awesome work, you must have done some schooling  or been at it longer then i have


----------



## Scotty (Jan 25, 2017)

This is a pretty nice looking comic, putting it in my bookmarks!


----------

